# Creepy lawn ornament kills woman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

On the bright side, at least it wasn't a gnome.

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/...n_in_pond_by_spooky_garden_ornament_1_3376358


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think "freak accident" is well applied in this case.

Sounds like the gin-and-tonic may have contributed.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey, that looks a lot like the Mother's day gift the kids got me. And they put it out by the pond. Then they moved the bird feeder over there. I wonder.....


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

that ornament doesn't look that big. How could a piece of wood hold the lady down. hmm... something tells me there is more to the story.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Please tell me the photo was taken previous to the event. 

And- they call that thing spooky?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spiderclimber said:


> that ornament doesn't look that big. How could a piece of wood hold the lady down. hmm... something tells me there is more to the story.


I agree! It seems odd that he wasn't that upset that she died and he wants to keep the thing in his garden.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I seriously just. dont. get. that. story. 
At all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not the flamingos! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jol:


----------

